# Is cuddling cheating?



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

_If you date someone but you cuddle with another person. Is that cheating? _


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _If you date someone but you cuddle with another person. Is that cheating? _


You damn right it is


----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> You damn right it is



_Only cuddling, no sex at all. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

No, it's just fucking ghey.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Only cuddling, no sex at all. _


Imagine this......


You're married or dating someone....  You decide to "cuddle" with someone else.


Your significant "other" walks in and discovers the both of you in a "cuddle".

You're gonna have a helluva time explaining to her it was "nothing" and "not cheating".


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> No, it's just fucking ghey.



I was about to say that.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> No, it's just fucking ghey.


_If we snuggle together, you wont think that anymore.  _


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _If we snuggle together, you wont think that anymore.  _



After I melted off all of my skin, I bet I would.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Imagine this......
> 
> 
> You're married or dating someone....  You decide to "cuddle" with someone else.
> ...



_So do you think cuddle always mean sex or that someone was thinking about sex? Maybe it is done for another reasons. _


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _So do you think cuddle always mean sex or that someone was thinking about sex? Maybe it is done for another reasons. _



Would you cuddle with a guy?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _*So do you think cuddle always mean sex* or that someone was thinking about sex? *Maybe it is done for another reasons.* _


No.... I'm simply saying you'd have a helluva time convincing your girlfriend that cuddeling with another woman is not cheating.  Unless, of course, if she's cool with that sort of thing.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Would you cuddle with a guy?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

It's not cheating when Dale cuddles with P...


----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Would you cuddle with a guy?



_No  _


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2006)

hmmm. if you were my boyfriend and i caught you in an innocent "cuddle" you wouldn't be my boyfriend anymore.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _No  _


You've never seen Pulp Fiction?! 

They have the same argument in the movie, just about messaging feet though.


*Jules*: Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa... stop right there. Eatin' a bitch out, and givin' a bitch a foot massage ain't even the same fuckin' thing. 
*Vincent*: It's not. It's the same ballpark.  
*Jules*: Ain't no fuckin' ballpark neither. Now look, maybe your method of massage differs from mine, but, you know, touchin' his wife's feet, and stickin' your tongue in her Holiest of Holies, ain't the same fuckin' ballpark, it ain't the same league, it ain't even the same fuckin' sport. Look, foot massages don't mean shit. 
*Vincent*: Have you ever given a foot massage?  
*Jules*: [_scoffs_] Don't be tellin' me about foot massages. I'm the foot fuckin' master.  
*Vincent*: Given a lot of 'em?  
*Jules*: Shit yeah. I got my technique down and everything, I don't be ticklin' or nothin'.  
*Vincent*: Would you give a guy a foot massage?  
[_Jules gives Vincent a long look, realizing he's been set up_]  
*Jules*: Fuck you.  
*Vincent*: You give them a lot?  
*Jules*: Fuck you.  
*Vincent*: You know, I'm getting kinda tired. I could use a foot massage myself.  
*Jules*: Man, you best back off, I'm gittin' a little pissed here.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> hmmm. if you were my boyfriend and i caught you in an innocent "cuddle" you wouldn't be my boyfriend anymore.


Exactly 

See?  I'm not crazy 



Unless, of course, LW is crazy then we're both crazy and frankly that leaves us in good comany


----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You've never seen Pulp Fiction?!
> 
> They have the same argument in the movie, just about messaging feet though.



_I saw it once a long time ago.  _


----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Exactly
> 
> See?  I'm not crazy
> 
> ...



_So what is cheating? What about a longer hug or a french kiss in the cheek? _


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _I saw it once a long time ago.  _


It makes my point.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _So what is cheating? What about a longer hug or a french kiss in the cheek? _


Are you seriously struggeling with this "moral delimma" or are you just asking questions for the sake of arguement?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _No  _


----------



## Vieope (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Are you seriously struggeling with this "moral delimma" or are you just asking questions for the sake of arguement?


_Only wondering about it. But I really thought that cuddling was not a bigdyl._


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Only wondering about it. But I really thought that cuddling was not a bigdyl._


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

Cuddling isn't cheating on your girlfriend, it's cheating on the man code.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> *Cuddling isn't cheating on your girlfriend*, it's cheating on the man code.


Good luck convincing her of that


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 20, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Good luck convincing her of that



She isn't entitled to an opinion unless I give it to her.


----------



## MyK (Oct 20, 2006)

its only cheating if she gets pregnant, ...........and keeps it, ...........and shes your girlfriends sister or best friend!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 21, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Only cuddling, no sex at all. _


Define sex...

Define:  She cuddled my _____  in her moist warm ____ like BigDyl cuddles foremans in his mouth....


----------



## ffemt (Oct 21, 2006)

It's only cheating if you get caught,then it's hell for the rest of the day trust me been there done that want do it again!


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

What is cuddling?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You've never seen Pulp Fiction?!
> 
> They have the same argument in the movie, just about messaging feet though.
> 
> ...



One of the best duets!  I love that scene.


To me cuddling is cheating...but also, (to me) its the thought that counts.  If my gfriend thinks about cheating...she prolly will eventually with proper availability.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 21, 2006)

don't stop at cudling. i suggest you PIITB


----------



## zombul (Oct 21, 2006)

I think cuddling would be cheating if my girl done it,just because she's having some type of intimate moment with someone else.Also keep in mind that a guy can cheat and mentally it doesn't make him want to leave the person he's seing,however it seems IMO that when woman cheat they often become emotionally invoved with that person and it destroys their relationship.If a guy cheats it was a good time but he don't want anything more than a POA normally.
And so this doesn't sound sexist,I love you ladies and this wasn't meant personally but more of a general statement with their being a few exceptions.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

i agree with that ^ because when you catch a man cheating and get rid of his sorry ass for it, aka divorcing him, the idiot will get on his knees and cry and beg and promise you the moon. at that point it is too late and a smart woman won't look back. a smart man would have kept it in his pants in the first place.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i agree with that ^ because when you catch a man cheating and get rid of his sorry ass for it, aka divorcing him, the idiot will get on his knees and cry and beg and promise you the moon. at that point it is too late and a smart woman won't look back. *a smart man would have kept it in his pants in the first place*.



I disagree 100%.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2006)

^ not a smart man.


----------



## the nut (Oct 21, 2006)

The only time I "cuddle" is if I:

A. just fucked her
B. am about to fuck her
C. am trying to see if she'll let me fuck her 
D. have fucked her, and would like to fuck her again in the future.....  

So, in my case, it's not ok... but what difference does that make?


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I cuddle my girlfriends or my gay boyfriend. I think hugging you good mates is ok, but cuddling, if you are in a serious comitted relationship?

I always think would I want my significant other to do that? 

That is usually a good guide. 

x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2006)

the nut said:


> The only time I "cuddle" is if I:
> 
> A. just fucked her
> B. am about to fuck her
> ...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>




I want to cuddle with you


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I want to cuddle with you



I know a website that you would enjoy!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 22, 2006)

MyK said:


> I know a website that you would enjoy!




I'm still having problems sleeping at night because of you.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 22, 2006)

the nut said:


> The only time I "cuddle" is if I:
> 
> A. just fucked her
> B. am about to fuck her
> ...



HJAHAHHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


goooooooood post!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Most women would think it is worse than having sex. Simply because there are feelings involved. Or atleast thats what I have been told before.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Most women would think it is worse than having sex. Simply because there are feelings involved. Or atleast thats what I have been told before.



Yes, it does depend on the man though.

For a lot of men, a one night stand is sort of like masturbating with someone else.

Doesn't mean much, sort of like urinating in a public toilet for some.

x
x
x

T


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Personally I wouldnt want my wife snuggling with anyone else, nor would I do that because ultimately it would piss her off as it would me. Therefore why do something that could end in losing your significant other.


----------



## MyK (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Personally I wouldnt want my wife snuggling with anyone else, nor would I do that because ultimately it would piss her off as it would me. Therefore why do something that could end in losing your significant other.



I never want to snuggle with her either so dont blame me!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> ^ not a smart man.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

the nut said:


> The only time I "cuddle" is if I:
> 
> A. just fucked her
> B. am about to fuck her
> ...


This pretty much sums up the root of the matter.


----------



## god hand (Oct 22, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Define sex...
> 
> Define:  She cuddled my _____  in her moist warm ____ like BigDyl cuddles foremans in his mouth....



Your posts have been off the fuckin wall


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 22, 2006)

http://brainwashed.com/common/video/mov/diamanda_galas-do_you_take_this_man.mov


 she caught him cuddling


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Again in this thread...

The answers are

White and Black...  according to age!   (seems the 30ish mark is the cutoff)


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Again in this thread...
> 
> The answers are
> 
> *White and Black...  according to age*!   (seems the 30ish mark is the cutoff)



Oopsie, you're a racist!!!


----------

